# Womens Speedskating at Vancouver 2010



## cogi59

Hey everyone.. 

was at the women's 1000m the other day, so I thought I'd post some shots from the event.

1. Inside of the Richmond Olympic Oval






2. Korean Skater who fell on the second turn 





3. Proud Canadians cheering on our skaters!





4. Christine Nesbitt on her Gold Medal race


----------



## Big Mike

Great shots.

off topic: My company designed & made the crash pads.  I helped design the fabric covers on the pads.


----------



## ghache

nice, i saw that on tv yesterday


----------



## bigtwinky

Nice Nesbitt shot!


----------



## Moe

Nice shots.

Good job on the designs, Mike! Must be pretty cool to have a hand in something like that.


----------



## cogi59

thanks guys.. 

Mike, those designs are sweet! I love all the graphic designs that VANOC used, really cool theme


----------



## djmoonlight

Great captured..I like your works and   I like all the graphic designs.


----------



## cogi59

djmoonlight said:


> Great captured..I like your works and   I like all the graphic designs.



thanks!  it was an awesome time having the olympics here.. I think everyone here in Vancouver are missing them already!!  6 years of build up and now they're over


----------



## Big Mike

> Mike, those designs are sweet! I love all the graphic designs that VANOC used, really cool theme


I (we) can't take any credit for the graphic design.  Our 'design' was limited to the physical aspects of the pads...the foam and the fabric that covers the foam etc.  

With some of the pads, the design was simply on a separate fabric that was velcroed to the pads.  But at the last minute (in January) someone decided that some of the pads should have the design right on them, so they sent us rolls of fabric with the designs printed on them and we had to make a whole new set of covers ASAP.


----------

